# KindleWatch! Scribe Edition



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got an email about an update to my delivery -- though only pertaining to the cover. Previously it had said delivery between Dec 5 and Dec 26. NOW delivery is expected Dec 2.

No change to the device delivery date of Nov 30.

No new device on the account yet.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Device is still showing 11/30, but my cover is now showing 12/13 instead of 12/2 thru 12/26.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I just got an update to my delivery estimate for the Dark Emerald leather case... it had been the end of Dec-beginning of Jan and now it is Dec. 2nd... I'm very pleased with that as now I should have the cover in time for the Scribe's arrival on the 5th of Dec. If everything goes to plan and the dates don't change again that is... very happy with this news!!!



Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## fos (Aug 16, 2009)

Please post your review of the Scribe when it arrives. I got in late. Delivery estimate into January. It looks so nice on paper.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So, I knew it was a mistake to keep reading these threads about the Scribe, even while muttering under my breath "don't like it, don't need one, don't want one, too expensive, be strong...".

Turns out I'm not that strong. Totally weak actually when it comes to gadgets and gizmos. * sigh *

So yeah, it's all you guys' fault, *not* mine, that I ended up ordering one. I hope you're all thoroughly ashamed of yourselves. 

In the end it's the size that tipped the balance, rather than the Scribe part of the device. I loved reading on my DX and was disappointed when they didn't keep updating it, so the chance to own a 10" Kindle with all the latest bells and whistles (and, incidentally, for less than I paid for the DX more than 12 years ago!) was too much to resist. Hopefully the lopsided bezel will be something I can learn to live with - at least it doesn't have buttons on it like the Oasis. (I know a lot of you like physical buttons, but I don't.)

I also ordered a Fintie cover for it. It's book style, which I prefer, and also the price is only 40% the cost of the cheapest Amazon one. 

Should get the cover straight away, Scribe delivery 28th December to 16th January. So I can tell myself it's my Christmas present to myself. Yep, that'll work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the club, Linda ..... still expecting my delivery on the 30th and obsessively checking to see if it's on my account yet .......


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to the club, Linda ..... still expecting my delivery on the 30th and obsessively checking to see if it's on my account yet .......


Thanks! I haven't bothered to check if it's on my account yet, I think that happens much nearer the delivery time.

But my Fintie cover has arrived - and wow it's GINORMOUS! And much squarer than I expected.  I think I must have had the DX in mind when thinking about it and of course that was narrower in width and elongated by the presence of the keyboard. Those of you who have an Oasis will probably not notice the squareness as much.

I presume Fintie had early access to the Scribe in order to be able to make these ahead of release date. It was made in China and they're already in stock and available for next-day delivery here in the UK - though the Amazon covers aren't being released here until 30th Nov.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I ordered the only cover options were the Amazon ones. Even now Fintie is the only 3rd part cover available, it looks like.

I don't REALLY expect it'll show on my account until just before it's shipped -- it still shows delivery on release day, Nov 30. But I can't help checking. 

I hear ya regarding the squareness. I'm hoping the large size will make it not as obvious as I find it to be with the Oasis. Anyway, I do expect to use it for notetaking, so we'll see how things go. 9 days and counting!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I’m looking forward to everyone getting their Scribe. Last year while I was following along the Paperwhite thread I ended up ordering one. 😂


----------



## brian017 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good luck to everyone who is getting a Scribe. Enjoy! its a bit too pricey off a e-reader for me, we’ll see next Black Friday lol


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

The cover I ordered with the kindle scribe isn’t due til mid December. I did see the Fintie cover available so ordered that one as well. It gets delivered today. I generally end up with half a dozen covers until I find the one I like best. 🤷‍♀️

Kindle Scribe still shows 11/30 delivery. Can’t wait.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Received an email telling me that my delivery date has been moved up. Previously it was Dec 28th - Jan 16th and now it's Dec 1st.  I think I'll believe it when I see it!

I hadn't noticed till I got the cover, but the on/off button and the USB charging port are both on the side, on the wider bezel. I don't think there's been a Kindle like that before.

With the Fintie cover, the cutouts for them are on the spine which I thought odd, but it does mean that, with this cover at least, the wider bezel will always have to be on the left. Fortunately that would be my preference anyway, sort of like a margin. I think it would annoy me far more if it was on the right. Now that I think about it, even though it has page rotation, in all the pics and vidoes on the product page they have it on the left, so maybe they assume that's how most people will use it.

Does anyone know why they have one side wider than the other? It makes the thing bigger without any obvious advantage to offset that. Is it some weird design thing or is there a practical, technical reason for it?


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Linjeakel said:


> Does anyone know why they have one side wider than the other? It makes the thing bigger without any obvious advantage to offset that. Is it some weird design thing or is there a practical, technical reason for it?


I don't know, but guessing --
It looks more like a 'notebook' , paper-tablet, or 'piece of notebook paper' with the wider left margin (& for a 3-ring binder);
I gives you a place to hold it or to put your other-hand while you write.
Most of us are right-handed, so they make it so you can still work while plugged-in. (or they flipped a coin to decide that)
The product page does have a picture with a southpaw writing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crisandria said:


> The cover I ordered with the kindle scribe isn’t due til mid December. I did see the Fintie cover available so ordered that one as well. It gets delivered today. I generally end up with half a dozen covers until I find the one I like best. 🤷‍♀️
> 
> Kindle Scribe still shows 11/30 delivery. Can’t wait.


I often end up doing the same thing. Or, I find a cover I like NOW -- but then I get tired of it so go looking for another later when there are more options. 

Yay Linda for an earlier delivery date! Fingers crossed! 🤞 

I don't know why they designed it the way they did either, but Fogey's hypothesis is as good as any.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well my official Amazon Scribe cover has an updated delivery date of 12/2. Scribe still shows 12/20.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Still IMpatiently waiting for the new device to show up in my Amazon account so I can send some things to it.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Every time I see the title of this thread a small part of my tired brain exclaims, "There's a Kindle WATCH?!"


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still IMpatiently waiting for the new device to show up in my Amazon account so I can send some things to it.


See, every time you say this, it makes me want to go check mine - even though I KNOW it won't be there yet.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Jodi O said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread a small part of my tired brain exclaims, "There's a Kindle WATCH?!"


Me too.
Maybe next year....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jodi O said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread a small part of my tired brain exclaims, "There's a Kindle WATCH?!"


Ha! I think that's been said before. I just edited the thread title to maybe make it slightly less confusing. 



Linjeakel said:


> See, every time you say this, it makes me want to go check mine - even though I KNOW it won't be there yet.


Every time I see a new post to this thread I'm hoping someone is reporting movement ... and feel compelled to check the status of mine. We're all hopeless!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Tracking still just says arriving Wednesday, has not shipped yet. Still not showing on my devices page. But my card was just charged today. So we are making progress. Depending on where they are shipping from I may not see much movement until last minute as we have a shipping center here in CT.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crisandria said:


> But my card was just charged today. So we are making progress.


I happened to be checking my card account today (not for that, honest!) and noticed an entry saying "Amazon" and I thought, yay, it's on it's way!! 

Then I noticed the amount and realised it was my KU subscription. * sigh *


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

I noticed in the info about a book I was looking at -- where it gives the publisher/date/asin/etc -- there was also
"Sticky notes ‏ : ‎ On Kindle Scribe"

(I also looked at a few other books -- and didn't see any entry for "lending enabled" -- has that gone away??)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No movement here: no charges, no device listed.

Fogey, I'm seeing the same 'sticky notes' designation -- probably a feature of the Scribe.

Also no lending indication. It always was the case that not every book allowed lending, but it seems to me it always said one way or the other in that section of the product page. Maybe it's just quietly gone away. I never saw it as a particularly useful feature and only used it myself once or twice in the last 15 years.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Something is definitely up, when I go into my order for the Kindle Scribe and hit the tracking button it gives me an error that they are unable to get the tracking information right now. But it’s the ONLY item I’m getting that error on. Still says Wednesday delivery. 

Definitely impatient to see shipped with a tracking number.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Getting closer. Still not listed in my devices. 
How many time do you guys think I’ll be checking for them to post an actual tracking number saying it’s shipped 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Same and same. When I see this thread updated it's necessary for me to check my own order ....... even if I see that people are only saying that nothing has happened yet!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Same here, ordered Oct 3 and shipping estimate has remained Dec through Dec 28.
Every other time I have pre ordered a device, it seems as though the delivery date changed to a quicker date, as the release date grew closer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My CC was charged! 

It's still not in my devices list.

BUT .... my order page shows both the Scribe and the cover arriving by tomorrow. Previously the cover was scheduled for Friday.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

When I got a book on KU this morning and went to send it to my Sig, I noticed there was an option for 'Linda's 6th Kindle'. I've had a lot more than 6 kindles over the years but currently I have only 5 registered and listed under 'my devices'.

I'm presuming that's the Scribe - so I guess it's progress of a kind!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Just saw a shipping alert, it’s my Kindle Scribe. It’s shipping via Amazon delivery and has arrived in Hebron, Kentucky. But even though my shipment details say Two-day shipping, it’s saying deliver is Friday 12/2! Not sure in who’s imagination two day shipping goes from Tuesday to Friday?!?? Sure hoping that changes and somehow it gets here tommorow instead. Have never had this happen with a release day kindle before. Not happy


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

My order page changed in that the case which was coming Friday is now coming along with the Scribe next Monday apparently... no big deal as the case is not very useful without the Scibe anyway... fingers crossed for a smooth Monday delivery of both!!! 



Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda, I had "Ann's 7th Kindle" almost from the day I ordered when sending from a book page -- but I can't actually _send _anything there. Not yet, even. So I keep checking the devices page. It's also not listed there under content as a device I can send books to. Still, having been billed is progress -- hoping for a shipping notice and 'welcome to kindle' email later today.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Linda, I had "Ann's 7th Kindle" almost from the day I ordered when sending from a book page -- but I can't actually _send _anything there. Not yet, even. So I keep checking the devices page. It's also not listed there under content as a device I can send books to. Still, having been billed is progress -- hoping for a shipping notice and 'welcome to kindle' email later today.


Fingers crossed for you! From memory, isn't it unusual for it not to be listed under 'devices' at this late stage?


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Chatted with Amazon…not that i expected they could do anything given that the device is already shipped. I got “order is delayed in transit by the carrier” as a reason for delivery moving from Wednesday to Friday. He gave me a $5 promotional credit (I’d rather have the Kindle Scribe on time  ). I’m running around on Friday for a bit late morning and going out for 4/5pm, so I sure hope it shows up before 4pm or it’s going to be sitting out in the cold till midnight. Who know’s maybe it will get here at least Thursday?? It still said Wednesday delivery up until i got the notice it shipped. 

Was talking to a friend and she thought that there is an ice storm going on in KY, so that might be the reason for the delay. 🤷‍♀️. The cover was originally mid December and is now scheduled for delivery Friday as well.


it does show on my devices page as well, I can change the email address and name. Have not tried sending anything to it at this point.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

A charge just showed up on my credit card account. Amazon now shows that I can track package, but no movement or shipment yet. The amount does not make sense, it is not enough for the device I ordered, I actually had to back track via credit card to get order number to see that it was the scribe. So with all of this going on I may receive it in the early part of the Dec7-28 delivery window shown, hoping and hoping.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jkingrph said:


> A charge just showed up on my credit card account. Amazon now shows that I can track package, but no movement or shipment yet. The amount does not make sense, it is not enough for the device I ordered, I actually had to back track via credit card to get order number to see that it was the scribe. So with all of this going on I may receive it in the early part of the Dec7-28 delivery window shown, hoping and hoping.


Amazon don't usually charge your credit card until it's just about to ship the goods, so if that charge is for the Scribe, I would've thought you'd get it in the next two or three days or so.

As to the amount, here in the UK you can pay for it in monthly instalments if you want - could you have chosen that option when you ordered it?


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> Amazon don't usually charge your credit card until it's just about to ship the goods, so if that charge is for the Scribe, I would've thought you'd get it in the next two or three days or so.
> 
> As to the amount, here in the UK you can pay for it in monthly instalments if you want - could you have chosen that option when you ordered it?


No , I never pay in installments. I ordered the 64gb model bundle, so charge was quite high. The cover is supposed to ship seperately, Charge was much more than cost of cover,so must be for the scribe. When I check order status it shows as processing. Just wondering about discrepancy in the charge, I do not mind being charged less than anticipated but found it unusual.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Fingers crossed for you! From memory, isn't it unusual for it not to be listed under 'devices' at this late stage?


My recollection is that the new kindle would show up, and you could send stuff to "it" almost right away. Even before the specific device was assigned to your account. So it's definitely different this time.

Still no shipping notice -- I do wonder if Prime membership makes a difference. It still says delivery tomorrow -- also still not listed as one of my devices -- but as there are Amazon warehouses nearby I'm not really concerned. Yet.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My recollection is that the new kindle would show up, and you could send stuff to "it" almost right away. Even before the specific device was assigned to your account. So it's definitely different this time.
> 
> Still no shipping notice -- I do wonder if Prime membership makes a difference. It still says delivery tomorrow -- also still not listed as one of my devices -- but as there are Amazon warehouses nearby I'm not really concerned. Yet.


Once the Kindle Scribe shipped it showed up in my devices and I’ve been able to “send” two docs to it. I learned not to send to much at a time a few kindles back 🙃
I don’t think Prime membership is making a difference this time. I was not worried I had not gotten a shipping notice as we have Amazon warehouses nearby as well. But when it shipped this morning, it shipped out of KY, and due to whatever factor it’s now not getting here till Friday (although it has left KY, hopefully it will grow wings).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, and I haven't gotten a shipping notice; on Amazon it's still in the 'not yet shipped' list on my Orders page and shows expected delivery tomorrow. BUT .... the CC was charged this morning, so .......

It's probably literally waiting in a warehouse about 20 miles away!  I could get there in a half hour.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

jkingrph said:


> No , I never pay in installments. I ordered the 64gb model bundle, so charge was quite high. The cover is supposed to ship seperately, Charge was much more than cost of cover,so must be for the scribe. When I check order status it shows as processing. Just wondering about discrepancy in the charge, I do not mind being charged less than anticipated but found it unusual.


I got a bundle too and they charged me for the Scribe and Cover separately… both charges showed up today…

Edit: I also should mention that my order page changed back to Dec. 2nd for the cover and Dec. 5th for the Scribe… we’ll see what happens…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My cover shows delivery Dec 2, nothing changed on the Scribe, still Dec 7 -28, but amount charged has to be for the Scribe, strange. If you look at the track my order, the bar is highlited about 7/8 of the way over to the shipped mark, on both cover and Scribe. Maybe something more will show up tomorrow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Checked first thing this morning: no Scribe in my devices and the order page still is says 'not yet shipped' and now with delivery expected on Friday. NOT a happy camper. 

I'll await further developments but will definitely be contacting customer service if it doesn't appear today. Which I account as still possible since things sometimes glitch when they're reporting on order status.

I did order the bundle -- device/cover/premium pen -- ON the day it was announced, probably within hours of it being available for pre-order.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did I mention I'm NOT a happy camper?

Just reached out to customer service -- first of all, trying to use the chat is pretty useless because it's a bot that responds and you can't actually ask real questions. So I had them call. The guy -- very polite -- confirmed that delivery would be Friday and the reason was some sort of warehouse/logistics issues. 

So I said I wanted some compensation, given that I had pre-ordered early on the day it was announced and had been promised release day delivery. 

$5 is what they will do. That's the maximum. I told him I thought it wasn't very much when we're talking about a thing worth over $400, but there it is. He was perfectly pleasant the whole time but I asked him to please make a note that, while I would accept the $5 credit, I was still not happy with the situation.

So, we'll see what happens. I may get another call or contact from someone higher up offering something more. It's happened before. Meanwhile, I'm still twiddling my thumbs. 

Looking forward, at least, to some of the rest of you getting it today and letting us know what you think of it!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I got a billing notice from credit card co. It was the scribe cover, Looked and nothing new on amazon, looked again about 20 minutes later and all of a sudden shows both bundled and arriving Friday. The track my order section disappeared, just says arrival date

I just hope that is all correct as ever since I placed the pre order on Oct 3 it estimated delivery Dec 7-28.

No notice from amazon about any of this, had to look for the info. It seems as though they used to send notices of updated shipping/delivery info.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did I mention I'm NOT a happy camper?
> 
> Just reached out to customer service -- first of all, trying to use the chat is pretty useless because it's a bot that responds and you can't actually ask real questions. So I had them call. The guy -- very polite -- confirmed that delivery would be Friday and the reason was some sort of warehouse/logistics issues.
> 
> ...


I got the excuse, delay with carrier and the $5 credit. I keep hoping it will grow wings and at least get here tomorrow instead of Friday. Seeing some good impressions from some folks over on Reddit who have received it already.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My credit card got charged this morning but still not in 'my devices'. Tracking says it will arrive tomorrow before 10.00pm but it hasn't actually been dispatched yet.

I feel for those of you who've been let down at the last minute with these vague 'logistical issue' excuses, especially if you've had to rearrange stuff to be in for the delivery. I hope I don't have the same experience.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone--like many of you, I have a notice that says my Scribe will be delivered today, by 10 pm but it is not showing up in my devices yet. I have to run downtown for some errands this morning. Maybe it will be waiting for me when I get home. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Linda. It's not that I'm worried about being here for the delivery; it's more that I shouldn't have to just accept a late delivery or beg them for compensation. And, as I say, $5 is peanuts in the grand scheme of things.

What SHOULD have happened is, as soon as they knew it would not likely be here today, I should have gotten an email explaining that and explaining why and including a credit (something closer to $20) without me having to call and complain. I would at least have felt a bit more like a valued customer of 25 plus years and a kindle customer for almost 15. And a Prime member to boot.

In the grand scheme of things, it's really a pretty minor annoyance .... I'm over it for now, 'cause there's nothing I can do to change anything. Can't promise how I'll react if it gets pushed back again, though.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

OK, so credit card charged this morning and tracking now says it HAS been dispatched BUT it still shows under the 'not yet dispatched' tab in 'my orders'. And it's still not showing in 'my devices'.

These baby steps of progress are very frustrating. Give me my new toy already!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, this sucks. Dispatched, serial number allocated, showing in 'my devices'. 

BUT the confirmation email says it's arriving on Friday (instead of tomorrow which it's been saying right up to an hour ago). No explanation. It's Prime next day delivery and it's already on it's way, so why won't it be here tomorrow?


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> OK, so credit card charged this morning and tracking now says it HAS been dispatched BUT it still shows under the 'not yet dispatched' tab in 'my orders'. And it's still not showing in 'my devices'.
> 
> These baby steps of progress are very frustrating. Give me my new toy already!


My credit card posted for Scribe yesterday and cover this morning. Yesterday I could look at track my order, but now the only option showing now when I look in my orders is to cancel the order. When I looked yesterday it would show a progress bar on order action, today nothing. Still no email from amazon on order status as in the past or with some other recently order items which usps shows as out for delivery. I guess amazon has changed their notification activity.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I just noticed that there are a few reviews of the Scribe already up on youtube. Im going to watch them as soon as I get the chance but cnet and Engadget where a couple of them.

Edit: Now I see that some written reviews are also up... like the Verge has one and Engadget.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As of 1:42 p.m. today, I was notified by Amazon of a delay in shipment. Following the link and it still says Friday -- so at least it's not an ADDITIONAL delay.

And, did I mention: my card was charged on MONDAY. SMH.

They really used to be better at this.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Tracking still says Friday, but I’m hopeful for Tomorrow. The Kindle Scribe arrived in Manchester, CT 3:15 pm. Now it needs to make its way to Bristol, CT for delivery, and that can happen for a Thursday delivery vs Friday delivery. I’ve seen it happen, but I’ve also seen it take a few days to make that short trip. 

🤞 I’d love to get it tomorrow.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As of 1:42 p.m. today, I was notified by Amazon of a delay in shipment. Following the link and it still says Friday -- so at least it's not an ADDITIONAL delay.
> 
> And, did I mention: my card was charged on MONDAY. SMH.
> 
> They really used to be better at this.


They really have been slipping lately. Probably getting too big to be efficient.

I am still wondering what happened to the track order and order progress bar for the Scribe. I just checked another item and it shows up and shows the item out for delivery.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Prime next day delivery in the UK is usually pretty reliable - can't remember the last time something didn't arrive the day after dispatch. 

So when I got the dispatch confirmation for my Scribe today, I automatically expected it to be coming tomorrow as promised. Then I saw it said 'arriving Friday'.  Why? How can it take a whole extra day than it normally does? Where's it coming from, Timbuktu?

I'm trying not to hope it's an error and that it'll turn up tomorrow after all because when it doesn't I'm going to be disappointed all over again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crisandria -- at least you have tracking and shipping info. 

Prime delivery has been historically reliable here as well, especially since they opened warehouses all across the country. I can get a lot of stuff next day and some things the same day if I order early enough. OR I can get credit for 'electronic content' -- i.e. money for kindle books -- if I opt to wait a couple more days.

On the plus side, the rain jacket I ordered from Lands' End came today.  Which is good because my old one doesn't really fit very well any more. 

<focusing on Friday>


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got off chat with amazon, asked about why no way to get order details, tracking on this Scribe order, when it still shows on other orders. Got the run a round and no answer and finally gave up. Kindle customer service is getting bad.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

The site says my Scribe is still scheduled to arrive by 10 pm tonight, but I doubt it. We're having terrible wind and rain and I really don't think a truck is going to show up and hand me a package. Like others have said, where's the tracking info? Tracking number? What company is doing the delivery?

It's not like the old days.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

My Scribe isn’t coming until 12/15. I didn’t order right away because I was waiting for a trade in to post to my account. I was hoping the Date would be moved up, but no change yet. I did order the bundle and the cover is coming Friday.


----------



## Smiley3445 (Apr 5, 2016)

I love coming here when I am on kindle watch to help with my wait. I am in shock my order was also showing delayed and would not be delivered until tomorrow. I received it this evening.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

According to the tracking info, as of 6.30am this morning, my Scribe has arrived at the local depot in the city where I live, yet it's still says I won't get it till tomorrow. Why it's going to sit there for more than 24 hours before being sent out for delivery it doesn't say.

I'm trying to be zen about it, as it's out of my hands, but it's hard not to get frustrated when it's so tantalisingly close!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Prime next day delivery in the UK is usually pretty reliable - can't remember the last time something didn't arrive the day after dispatch.
> 
> So when I got the dispatch confirmation for my Scribe today, I automatically expected it to be coming tomorrow as promised. Then I saw it said 'arriving Friday'.  Why? How can it take a whole extra day than it normally does? Where's it coming from, Timbuktu?
> 
> I'm trying not to hope it's an error and that it'll turn up tomorrow after all because when it doesn't I'm going to be disappointed all over again.


I‘m in the UK too. My delivery time was always today (Dec 1) and it did dispatch yesterday.

So far it says “arriving today” though it is not ”out for delivery yet” (this often doesn’t happen until around lunchtime here). So I’m still hoping for today. Hope it will be the same for you despite it saying Friday!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> According to the tracking info, as of 6.30am this morning, my Scribe has arrived at the local depot in the city where I live, yet it's still says I won't get it till tomorrow. Why it's going to sit there for more than 24 hours before being sent out for delivery it doesn't say.
> 
> I'm trying to be zen about it, as it's out of my hands, but it's hard not to get frustrated when it's so tantalisingly close!


Mine shows the exact same thing. “Package being processed” but still has tomorrow for delivery. Very frustrating as the local facility they deliver from is just the next town over. So it’s maybe 10 mins away. I have seen packages go out for delivery early even when it said the next day. So I’m still hoping I’ll have it in my hands by the end of the day.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Now tracking info reappeared this morning, it;s back to saying Dec 7 through Dec 28


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> According to the tracking info, as of 6.30am this morning, my Scribe has arrived at the local depot in the city where I live, yet it's still says I won't get it till tomorrow. Why it's going to sit there for more than 24 hours before being sent out for delivery it doesn't say.
> 
> I'm trying to be zen about it, as it's out of my hands, but it's hard not to get frustrated when it's so tantalisingly close!


YES! Aren't you just tempted to drive over there and knock on the door and demand your package! 

Meanwhile, here in Arlington: The device is not listed in my Devices page. The order page shows it has not yet shipped but is scheduled to arrive tomorrow by 10 p.m. Goes without saying, but I've also not gotten any email to indicate it's been shipped with the "Welcome to Kindle" message.

At this point, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> YES! Aren't you just tempted to drive over there and knock on the door and demand your package!


Yes, I wish that was an option. I’d just tell work I’ll be back in 30 mins. 
Mine is listed on my devices page with a few things pending delivery, but I’m trying to remember if I got the welcome email yet. I think that one doesn’t trigger until the device actually connects?
My cover says delivery Friday, but still has not shipped. At least I already have a second cover at home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You're well farther along in the process than I! 

Frankly, I'm really confused as to why my order has been so messed up. It actually started the moment I ordered it: I unchecked the box to use any GC amount and it shows that it's all to be charged to my CC, using around $25 in CC 'rewards points' with the remainder (around $410) to be billed.

BUT, they went ahead and put a 'pending' hold on my GC for the amount that had been in my account at the time. Which triggered my auto-reload. It's been weird. I pretty much decided I'd fight with them about the GC balance when the thing ships and I see how they actually took payment for it. 

So, now, they HAVE charged my CC for the full amount I expected, but a pending amount is still showing on the GC balance. (Though, to be fair, the charge, dated Nov 29, still shows pending on my CC account, which is a bit odd, too.)

My husband does not understand this minor obsession, so I appreciate being able to vent here with like minded individuals.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> YES! Aren't you just tempted to drive over there and knock on the door and demand your package!


There are two depots, on opposite sides of the city - the closest is maybe 10 mins away at most. Seriously, I could walk it in a faster time than they're taking.

* shrugs * I guess it'll get here when it gets here. (Did that sound convincingly nonchalant? )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do try to keep telling myself that my package isn't the only one or even the most important (though that's harder to convince myself of ). 

I know, logically, that there's a huge volume of packages and probably 99% move through the system with optimum efficiency. 

But it is frustrating when you're in the 1% that don't seem to.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Now my cover is showing Saturday delivery, yesterday it was Friday. Also showed the Scribe as being delivered Friday, now back to Dec 7-28, at one point yesterday it said Dec 7-22, Sounds like amazon needs to get their act together!


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

Well, yesterday, all day it showed my Scribe as arriving by 10 pm. That didn't happen. Now this morning I have this:

*Delayed, not yet shipped*

*We will email you as soon as this order ships. You won't be charged until then. We're sorry for the inconvenience.*

So annoying! I'd love to know what's going on...sigh.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

WooHoo!!! It's out for delivery, expected to arrive in the next three hours!!!

* happy dance *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So happy for you Linda ..... and yet: jealous that I ordered on September 29 and I remain skeptical I'll get it tomorrow which is 2 days after it was originally promised. 

We will, of course, expect a full report.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So happy for you Linda ..... and yet: jealous that I ordered on September 29 and I remain skeptical I'll get it tomorrow which is 2 days after it was originally promised.
> 
> We will, of course, expect a full report.


One of the few advantages, when it comes to Kindles, of being in the UK - demand and transport distances are both generally less than in the US. In every other regard we seem to lag behind.

In the case of the Scribe you can still order one today for delivery tomorrow - there's no backlog.

Maybe not a 'full' report, but I'll give you my first impressions as soon as I've had a little play. Once it arrives that is. How is it, that the closer it gets, the more impatient I get?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well that was an excruciating wait! Once the '8 stops away' map popped up I thought it wouldn't be long - he was only about half a mile away. It took almost an hour to get to me!

Anyhow I've had a little play with it and these are my initial observations.

Inevitably, with the larger screen size it immediately feels heavier, but that was to be expected. Although as a whole it seems much squarer than the other models I've had (I don't have the Oasis) the screen itself is normally proportioned, just larger, in fact it's a great size. If you ever had a DX back in the day, it's slighlty larger than that. It'll take a while to get used the controls being on the side, but I don't immediately foresee any problems with that.

The initial set up is the same as any Kindle - it was already attached to my account but I still had to put in my Amazon password as well as the wi-fi. As soon as I activated it, it downloaded a software update. The version is 5.16.1. I got the 16Gb version and there is 11.63Gb free before downloading anything. This should be more than enough for me.

A nice surprise was that activation prompted an email from Amazon telling me I had four months of Kindle Unlimited included. I know some of you in the US have mentioned this but I wasn't expecting it. It was added to my existing subscription so I don't have to pay for the next four months. Yay!

The settings seem to be largely the same as on previous models, with a few extra ones thrown in to do with the notebook / pen. Probably because of the larger screen size, there is an option under Accessibility to have key text and images in a larger size. I chose that option and it means that all the collection and book titles in Library list view are larger - without impacting the number of items showing on the page (which is eight).

I opened a test notebook and tried a few scribbles. I've never used a digital notepad before so I have nothing to compare it to. The pen is very sensitive and you hardly have to touch the screen for it to write. I had the premium pen with the eraser and that seems to need a harder press because it doesn't engage until the button completely depresses. You can choose the eraser from the menu if you want and so use the pen tip instead. The little menu at the side is easy to use and you can move it from side to side or minimise it if you want to.

The three dots at the top right of the page next to the shopping cart on both the Home and Library screens isn't there anymore, it's replaced by a notebook symbol so you can create a new notebook. The options normally on the three dot menu are now at the bottom of the screen under 'More'. (the choices at the bottom are now 'Home', 'Library', 'Notebooks' and 'More').

OK so I think that's it for now, I'm off to download some books and play some more!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Linda! There are a bunch of reviews available from various tech sites and publications, but it's always helpful to know how it works from the point of view of a a real kindle user!


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks Linda! There are a bunch of reviews available from various tech sites and publications, but it's always helpful to know how it works from the point of view of a a real kindle user!


Especially when some of those techy YouTube reviewers seem never to have used an e-Ink device before.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I’m resigned to the fact that for some reason Amazon needs ALL DAY to process my kindle scribe and can’t deliver it today. There is still a chance it could go out for delivery today, but still showing delivery for tomorrow by 10pm. Hopefully it gets delivered before 5pm tomorrow


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow. I guess I am glad mine still says 22/20. You guys are right. The only other time I remember them doing such a shoddy job with shipping notifications was way back with maybe the K2 or K3.

Thanks for your thoughts Linda. it is good to know what someone I "know" thinks.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine NEVER said out for delivery! But just got the alert it was delivered…never flew off the sofa so fast. Think I’m logging off work 10 mins early……..off to set it up


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crisandria said:


> Mine NEVER said out for delivery! But just got the alert it was delivered…never flew off the sofa so fast. Think I’m logging off work 10 mins early……..off to set it up


Well, this makes me a little more positive about the possibility of it Actually arriving tomorrow (only 2 days late). 🤞


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, this makes me a little more positive about the possibility of it Actually arriving tomorrow (only 2 days late). 🤞


Clearly the notification systems on both sides of the Atlantic are having a bit of an off-day with this release, to say the least. No-one seems to know what's happening and Kindles are being delivered both behind and ahead of stated times. Shades of the K3 release I seem to remember.

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Off day is putting it mildly! I tried two different reps on chat and neither seemed to have a clue about what was going on. I simply asked why since Oct 3 when I placed the date it gave Dec 7-28, then yesterday (Wednesday) it gave delivery as Friday, no tracking or order progress bar showing, then today back to Dec 7-28. With the way things seem to be bouncing around I wonder if I will be lucky to get it the first quarter of 2023, Oh yes the charge is pending on my credit card.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

I had to work downtown this morning (I get to work from home 3 days/wk since the pandemic). I opened the door and there was this nice sized flat box sitting on the step--9:30 am! How odd, I thought but I was excited and thought it might be my Scribe. I put it in the car and headed to work.

I thought about bringing the box inside and opening it--but then I knew I would want to set it up, get it working, etc., and I didn't want to connect it to the work WiFi. So I just left it in the car. Then, when I went inside and checked my Amazon account, I saw it was a record (ie, vinyl album) I had bought for my daughter for Christmas which had been delivered. So...record on time and still no ETA for the Scribe. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A possible positive sign: on my orders page it days preparing for shipment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And ..... I was wrong. At least -- something is preparing for shipment: the cover. Now saying it'll arrive tomorrow -- a change from when it said today, which was a change from when it said Wed Nov 3, which was a change from when it said sometime between Dec 4 and 24. Not that it'll do me much good without the device.

And as to that: it says it's delayed, not yet shipped, and they'll let me know when it does.   

Oh, and it says I won't be charged until it is. BUT the 'pending' charge of just over $400 from Monday is still on my CC transactions page. There's a second pending charge of around $77 that was posted yesterday. That's probably the cover. I now must also watch and make sure they cancel the $411 charge because that included the cover.

When I'm feeling a bit less confrontational, I guess I'll call and complain again -- very politely, of course.  Not expecting it to do any good, but it'll make me feel better to tell them I'm not happy.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And ..... I was wrong. At least -- something is preparing for shipment: the cover. Now saying it'll arrive tomorrow -- a change from when it said today, which was a change from when it said Wed Nov 3, which was a change from when it said sometime between Dec 4 and 24. Not that it'll do me much good without the device.
> 
> And as to that: it says it's delayed, not yet shipped, and they'll let me know when it does.
> 
> ...


 I can't remember things ever being this messed up. And I've done most of the release day deliveries, (not the basic kindles when we got into different models, and i never got a DX) although i didn't get the orginal kindle at launch, i was actually a Nook girl back then (didn't last long).

My cover finally "shipped", well there is a UPS label created for it, they don't actually have the package.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I had to go in and adjust my payment method for the Scribe since my allowance account was a little under where it needed to be for the full price - BUT they only shipped the cover. So WHY try to run the entire amount? They are really messed up this year.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

And I am still delayed, not yet shipped...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And now I get a Shipment delay email from Amazon re my Scribe cover. They are really confused.
I mean, I don't really need it until the Scribe gets here later this month, but why change it and tell me it's coming earlier?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So I just got a charging notice from my CC for the $333 or so remaining after the charging notice last evening for the $77 or so for the cover. 

And the original $411 charge from Monday is still pending.

The cover has been shipped -- maybe -- with delivery for tomorrow.

The device still shows delayed.

I have no idea what, if anything, will be delivered tomorrow. SMH.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I received an email that my Scribe has been shipped and is coming Monday instead of 12/15!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got a ship notification on the Scribe itself. It says shipped and arriving Tuesday the 6th instead of Tuesday the 20th. If it really makes it I am not going to be very productive at work next week. Good thing I am off on Friday.
Sure hope case gets here by Tuesday since it's been "delayed."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog and Andra: I am happy for you. Really.

But I hope it's o.k. that I'm more than a little annoyed that mine, which was originally promised for Nov 30, is currently showing as delayed with no ship date whatsoever. 

I hold out hope that their reporting system is a giant FUBAR and therefor completely meaningless and it will surprise me later this evening or tomorrow. 

I'll stop posting now ... y'all are probably sick of my whining.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

My scribe came today!! Totally shocked, when I ordered it said it would be late December before it arrived. My case/cover should be here tomorrow.

Now to set it up and see how I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> nikkidog and Andra: I am happy for you. Really.
> 
> But I hope it's o.k. that I'm more than a little annoyed that mine, which was originally promised for Nov 30, is currently showing as delayed with no ship date whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I think you're justified in whining all you want - I know I would be, very loudly. It's crazy that someone who was promised delivery on release day is still waiting while several of us who were first told end of December are getting ours early.

I remember this happening way back on K3 release day and I think that time it had something to do with them distributing the stock evenly around the country as opposed to matching it to the volume of orders in a particular place. So just because you ordered early (I did that time) didn't mean you got yours first (I didn't!). Add to that the fact that this time they don't even seem to know what's going on themselves and, as you say, completely FUBAR.

If you think you can manage to keep your cool, I would definitely be on the phone complaining until they sort themselves out. If it was me I don't think I could be polite and having been on the other side I don't like to take it out on the people who answer the phone - but sometimes annoying the hell out of _them_ is the only way your views get relayed to the people who _really_ need to hear them.

Fingers crossed that you get it tomorrow at the latest. 🤞


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> nikkidog and Andra: I am happy for you. Really.
> 
> But I hope it's o.k. that I'm more than a little annoyed that mine, which was originally promised for Nov 30, is currently showing as delayed with no ship date whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Red or white whine, Ann?

And i'v got some yummy cheese to go with it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> nikkidog and Andra: I am happy for you. Really.
> 
> But I hope it's o.k. that I'm more than a little annoyed that mine, which was originally promised for Nov 30, is currently showing as delayed with no ship date whatsoever.
> 
> ...


If it helps any at all, my case which claimed to arrive today has not shipped yet. It also can't even show me order status.
I think it is perfectly reasonable to be upset about spending that much money and not getting it on release day as promised - especially given that you are a Prime member and you have purchased (and enabled) many kindles over the last 15 years.
Hang in there. I really hope it's a tracking error.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Andra said:


> If it helps any at all, my case which claimed to arrive today has not shipped yet. It also can't even show me order status.
> I think it is perfectly reasonable to be upset about spending that much money and not getting it on release day as promised - especially given that you are a Prime member and you have purchased (and enabled) many kindles over the last 15 years.
> Hang in there. I really hope it's a tracking error.


My case came in yesterday, the burgandy leather model. It smells like nice leather I just wish they had made it side opening like a book. Maybe the scribe sometimes in the next three weeks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As of last night, I have a shipping notice. Scribe to arrive Monday. And I can send stuff to it and rename it. Turns out it's coming from California -- I guess that was the most convenient distro center to Arlington VA <_sarcasm_>. It does seem to indicate it's in Chantilly as of about 45 minutes ago. Which is only about a half hour away. I suppose there's a chance they'll get their butts in gear and send it straightaway. It's in the hands of UPS and they tend to get stuff delivered and not pussyfoot around.

The cover is supposed to come today. It was dispatched from someplace in Maryland, maybe an hour and a half away, yesterday a bit before noon. It's in Hyattsville, MD now .... closer by 50-60 miles. It had to rest there overnight.  But that makes it a decent chance it really will show up this afternoon.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> nikkidog and Andra: I am happy for you. Really.
> 
> But I hope it's o.k. that I'm more than a little annoyed that mine, which was originally promised for Nov 30, is currently showing as delayed with no ship date whatsoever.
> 
> ...


You can complain all you want. I would very upset. 😊


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My Scribe shows it's in Ohio. Cover is still unable to display tracking.

Sorry. It started in Ohio. Arrived in Nashville TN around 1:30am.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

nikkidog said:


> You can complain all you want. I would be very upset and complain too.. 😊


----------



## MI 2 AZ (Dec 7, 2014)

#60 · Nov 30, 2022

I just got off chat with amazon, asked about why no way to get order details, tracking on this Scribe order, when it still shows on other orders. Got the run a round and no answer and finally gave up. Kindle customer service is getting bad.
*____*

I've always found Amazon Chat to be almost useless. Try calling them or have them call you back. I've had much better results that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't want you all to worry for me so just popping on to say the cover arrived earlier this afternoon and the Scribe about a half hour ago. It's a Christmas miracle .... only 3 days late.😉


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got an email stating that my Scribe had been shipped and would be arriving tomorrow, Sunday Dec 4.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't want you all to worry for me so just popping on to say the cover arrived earlier this afternoon and the Scribe about a half hour ago. It's a Christmas miracle .... only 3 days late.😉


That's great news, so glad you haven't had to wait all weekend.  

Looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I juts thought and checked my content and devices and the Scribe is showing up,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Initial impressions: Positive! 

I like the size. The overall squareness of the device is less obvious when using it as the screen itself is nicely rectangular.  Reading/font/margin setting seem pretty much as other kindles -- you just end up with more print on the page. Which is a YAY for me. It'll be especially goof, I'm thinking for my daily newspaper.

Have just played with taking notes .... created a number of notebooks and wrote in them, highlighted, erased, and deleted. All worked fine. (I got the premium pen.) They have a selection of templates. Minor quibble: none of the templates look like a sort of 'normal' notebook page with a wider space at the top. But they have ones with a variety of line spacing and with or without a vertical line at the left. Also blank, calendar (month and day) and even music paper.

Next thing I want to try, is to load a PDF or two and see how it behaves and how I can manipulate it. I have several things that are PDFs and just too hard to read on the smaller kindles -- and there's no adjustment of print size/boldness available. I suspect it will still be not optimal, but the larger screen should, at least, be a vast improvement.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Kindle tracking says delivering today. USPS shows it arrived in town this morning, Sun. Dec 4, but shows delivery as Wednesday Dec 7, cannot figure that one out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's hoping they get it to you today. Amazon do sometimes contract with the USPS to deliver on Sunday, so if they say it'll be here today, the chances are good. Fingers crossed for you! 🤞


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, I have had numerous USPS deliveries for Amazon items. What I find strange is that an item from another vendor will be shown as in the local post office at the same time, they will deliver the Amazon item on Sunday and leave the other until the next business day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL! I guess the other vendor didn't pay 'em to deliver on Sunday!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Probably not, but USPS is not showing out for delivery, so should be soon.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Next thing I want to try, is to load a PDF or two and see how it behaves and how I can manipulate it. I have several things that are PDFs and just too hard to read on the smaller kindles -- and there's no adjustment of print size/boldness available. I suspect it will still be not optimal, but the larger screen should, at least, be a vast improvement.


One thing I discovered which is slightly disappointing is that you can only write directly onto the page of a .pdf document. Any other types you send, like for example a .docx - which most of mine are - you can only add a handwritten sticky note to it.

The other thing that was weird is that the note facility was not available on any of my documents until I re-sent them. Not just deleted the download and re-downloaded from the cloud, but permanently deleted them and resent using the 'send to kindle' applet. (I prefer that to the web based 'send to kindle' because although you can send more than one file you're stuck with the file name as the title and you can't seem to specify an author using that and it shows up with 'unknown' beneath the title).

Other than that I'm quite liking the notebook and am finding more uses for it than I thought I might. It's also brought home to me how appallingly untidy my handwriting is! I agree the templates are a bit limited and it might be an idea to have a customizable option.

Also, I remember people saying when they got the latest update on the other Kindles that they occasionally had the 'back to library' arrow not working when trying to exit a book. That never happened to me on my PW Sig but it has happened a few times on the Scribe. Clearly a glitch that Amazon still needs to sort out.

Loving the larger screen. Still not sure why the charging port and on/off switch are on the side - maybe because they're using that larger bezel to put a lot of the internal gubbins in? Like the fact that in list view that are more items on the page and you can increase the display text size without losing any.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I was outside and saw the little USPS van come down the street, met her coming up the walk, it's here. I'll spend a bit of time checking it out this afternoon. I did notice one thing, all I had to do was turn it on, go through a quick set up and all my books were there. I do like the size.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

From the comments here and those I've seen on Reddit, the users most happy with this device are those who humbly anticipated the Scribe to be large e-Ink reader with some interesting and useful enhancements. The most happy of all are those who bought it to read manga, and those who simply wanted a much bigger screen and fewer page turns (presumably those who are already in the habit of reading with their devices propped up). The most unhappy are those who are comparing it with an iPad or other tablets that have full featured note-taking apps (many of whom never owned an eReader). This is all pretty obvious, but it's interesting to watch it unfold.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To your point, Jodi, I also have a Remarkable 2 and have used a mobiScribe device -- both are eInk note-taking devices. That's their main purpose and neither is at all effective as a reader, in my opinion. Mostly to do with: there's no easy way to get documents onto it in anything but PDF format. The mobiScribe is roughly the size of a standard kindle and worked as advertised, but it's a pretty small notebook page. The Remarkable is bigger and I have really liked it for taking notes -- I take a lot of classes just for fun and taking notes helps me remember things, even if I'm never going to do anything with 'em again!. I'm not sure the Scribe will replace it for that purpose for me, but I am quite happy with the larger screen for some of my content.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I would have loved to have the Remarkable when I was in school (during the Stone Age). It looks like a wonderful device for it's purpose. I'd never seen the mobiScribe, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

Meanwhile, I am still waiting for my Scribe which is scheduled to arrive on December 6th (Tuesday). We had a busy weekend with company and a show, which kept me from getting annoyed that it was delivered sooner because I wouldn't have wanted to be playing with it when I was supposed to be chatting with my friends. Still, I was an instant early orderer. Oh well, it will be here soon.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't want you all to worry for me so just popping on to say the cover arrived earlier this afternoon and the Scribe about a half hour ago. It's a Christmas miracle .... only 3 days late.😉


Glad you finally received it.😊


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My case was delivered last night at 8:07pm. But if you look at the tracking for yesterday, it had quite an adventure.

5:08 AM Package arrived at Amazon facility Austin, TX US
7:05 AM Package left Amazon facility Austin, TX US
7:45 AM Package arrived at carrier facility Round Rock, TX US
7:58 AM Package being processed at carrier facility Round Rock, TX US
11:23 AM Package left Amazon facility Hebron, Kentucky US
12:14 PM Package out for delivery Round Rock, TX US
5:01 PM Package arrived at Amazon facility Humble, TX US
8:07 PM Package delivered near front door Cedar Park TX

It was delivered via Amazon - so some of that makes no sense. I also doubt it left RR, went to Kentucky, came back to Texas and still made it to my house...
I think it is very pretty and it looks like it connects to the Scribe with magnets so it will be easy to put on and take off.
I am cautiously optimistic that the Scribe itself may arrive tomorrow. It supposedly left Nashville early this morning.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jodi O said:


> From the comments here and those I've seen on Reddit, the users most happy with this device are those who humbly anticipated the Scribe to be large e-Ink reader with some interesting and useful enhancements. The most happy of all are those who bought it to read manga, and those who simply wanted a much bigger screen and fewer page turns (presumably those who are already in the habit of reading with their devices propped up). The most unhappy are those who are comparing it with an iPad or other tablets that have full featured note-taking apps (many of whom never owned an eReader). This is all pretty obvious, but it's interesting to watch it unfold.


This describes my use-case. I just want the bigger screen. Anything else is fluff because I have multiple tablets for not taking etc if the Scribe is not good at that.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Jodi O said:


> From the comments here and those I've seen on Reddit, the users most happy with this device are those who humbly anticipated the Scribe to be large e-Ink reader with some interesting and useful enhancements. The most happy of all are those who bought it to read manga, and those who simply wanted a much bigger screen and fewer page turns (presumably those who are already in the habit of reading with their devices propped up). The most unhappy are those who are comparing it with an iPad or other tablets that have full featured note-taking apps (many of whom never owned an eReader). This is all pretty obvious, but it's interesting to watch it unfold.


My main reason for buying the Scribe was for the larger screen because I missed reading on my DX. I hesitated ordering it because I wasn't sure that I wanted to pay for a notebook option that I didn't think I needed or would use.

But as it happens I've already found more uses for it than I imagined I would. Yes, I think there are a couple of little features that could do with tweaking, but that's not because I'm comparing it to any other note-taking apps as I don't have any. And I'm really pleased with the larger screen. Overall, I'm very glad I got it.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

Now UPS says my Scribe will be arriving today. Hooray!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Andra said:


> My case was delivered last night at 8:07pm. But if you look at the tracking for yesterday, it had quite an adventure.
> 
> 5:08 AM Package arrived at Amazon facility Austin, TX US
> 7:05 AM Package left Amazon facility Austin, TX US
> ...


Especialy 7:58 processed at Round Rock, 11:23 leaving Hebron, and 12:14 back in Round Rock. That thing must have been traveling at Mach 5!!

Be careful with that magentic holder for the pen, it comes off to easily


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

I have seen people recommending this magnet holder for the pen for the Remarkable. Would it work for the Scribe?









Amazon.com: FRTMA for Apple Pencil Magnetic Sleeve, Soft Silicone Holder Grip for Apple iPad Pro Pencil, Red (Apple Pencil Not Included) : Cell Phones & Accessories


Amazon.com: FRTMA for Apple Pencil Magnetic Sleeve, Soft Silicone Holder Grip for Apple iPad Pro Pencil, Red (Apple Pencil Not Included) : Cell Phones & Accessories



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: the magnetic pen .... the cover I got with mine has a loop for the pen and holds it pretty firmly.

With the Remarkable, I found that trying to let the pen sit on the side wasn't particularly secure, but it IS pretty secure if you put it ON the screen, just all the way to the side. Haven't experimented with the Scribe yet .....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been using the magnetic side to put the pen on just when I put it down but am still intending to use it again - mainly 'cause I'm always knocking pens off my desk and stepping on them or rolling over them with the wheels on my chair!

But when I've completely finished or if I need to move the Scribe and take it somewhere else, I put it in the loop at the top of the cover. I don't think I would trust it stay in place while carrying / moving it with just the magnetic holder.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm late to the party and 132 is a lot of posts so no, only skimmed through. But I ordered late(r) on Oct. 11 and originally had estimates of Scribe 12/20-21 and case for it 1/5/23. Last week I got updates, first on the case to 12/7-8 and a day or three later on the Scribe to 12/7. The Scribe also showed up on my "C/D" pages so I picked out a few dozen titles to send to it. Annoyingly, they won't show up in it's content apparently until actually sent. Queued doesn't count.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine was delivered. But I had to go to office today, so I won't get to play with it until I get home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At least you know it's there!


----------



## emathieu (May 1, 2011)

This has been really interesting this time with Amazon. I agree, it's like the K3 days all over again. First, my cover was supposed to be here on the 2nd, and the Scribe was supposed to come mid December. Instead, my Scribe got here on the 4th, while the cover was showing nothing, only "Not yet shipped". It showed up today. 

I got the premium "leather" cover, and I'm not sure that it is actually leather at all. A bit disappointed with the cover honestly - it's nothing like the old premium leather covers of the past.

All that said, I love the Scribe - I primarily got it to use as a larger Kindle, but the ability to take notes is great. I'm hoping they will flesh out some of the writing functions over time.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

I've had my Scribe for 24 hours and I am a little...underwhelmed. What it acts like (to me) is a Kindle. Great for reading but the writing part seems to be a little disconnected. I did buy a reMarkable2 back when the Scribe was announced and I love that so maybe I am making some unfair comparisons.

The screen is nice and big for reading--I like that. The page turn is very responsive, which is good. However, I have actually gotten used to reading Kindle books on my iPad and with that, I am sort of constantly scrolling (I wonder if it has to do with my glasses), so I found that I was turning the page too soon on my Scribe! I need to remember to read all the way to the bottom, then turn. Kind of like a book...LOL.

For anyone who is wondering, the Scribe pen works on the reMarkable and vice versa. I actually don't have a reMarkable pen, but the Staedtler Noris Digital Jumbo works on the Scribe--even the eraser. 

The Scribe came with a 4 month trial of KindleUnlimited, so I signed up for that. It immediately recommended _Everything is Perfect _by Kate Nason, which I zipped through--first time I have read an entire book in less than a day in a long time. Of course, that meant I wasn't doing other important things (like work) but that's okay. Sometimes pleasure reading is the most important, right? (I would also recommend this book, if anyone is looking for something to read.)

I did create a notebook in my Scribe and wrote a sentence or two. This notebook is now showing up in my Kindle library on my iPad. I can't write anything but I can read it. Maybe this would be useful?

My review right now: B+. I like it but it is not driving me out of my mind with happiness, like some earlier Kindles did.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Mainewriter said:


> My review right now: B+. I like it but it is not driving me out of my mind with happiness, like some earlier Kindles did.


I think, as others have said, you need to treat the Scribe as a large screen Kindle that has a few extra useful features that earlier Kindles don't have.

If you have a dedicated note taking device, like the reMarkable, the Kindle is never going to live up to that, certainly not in this first edition. Also, if you prefer to use the Kindle app on your iPad maybe an e-ink Kindle isn't the way to go - or maybe you just need to get used to it?

Also, as you say, having your notes in the cloud means you can access them on your tablet or phone through the Kindle app even if you can't edit them and I'm sure that will be useful to me.

I must admit, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda, I concur. I'm not sure I'll switch from my Remarkable for note-taking. OTOH, for some of the classes I take, we read various books and, of course there are references to the text -- so if I have the book on kindle, I can make the notes right there. I'll have to see how it goes.

I am pleased with the size -- less so with the Amazon cover: when it's open, the cover flips over the top and it's, frankly, not easy to find the edge and flip it back to re-cover the screen. There are a couple of 3rd party ones I'll take a look at, though.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Initial impressions - LOVE the larger screen. It's really lovely to have a larger e-ink screen instead of reading on one of my tablets. The interface is still annoying, but what is impossible on a smaller screen is not quite as bad on the larger screen. The location of the power button and charging port on the left "spine" is different, but it means I can put it on a stand and not worry about pressing the button.
The Amazon case is a joke. I got the premium leather cover as part of a bundle when I ordered the Scribe with my trade-in discount - price was $92.58. It is definitely not worth even half of that price. It's hard to describe, but the case is a little larger around the edges than the Scribe, so when you hold it you are rolling up the edge. There is no stand; the instructions say you can fold the cover and use it as a stand. I must be doing something wrong because mine won't stay supported by the folded up cover. The loop for the pen is on the bottom of the front flap. It feels awkward and may be contributing to my folding issue since I leave the pen in place unless I am using it. It is only held in place with 4 magnets - one on each corner - and just reading in bed last night I managed to knock it loose. I spent way too much on this Kindle to keep it in a case that doesn't really protect it. I have ordered a different case that will be here next week and am keeping it in a tablet sleeve until then. The Amazon case is going back.
I think they missed an opportunity to put buttons on the left-hand edge for those of us who like them. The device is a little too wide to hold in one hand and successfully turn pages with the same hand consistently. I hope that is user error and will improve in time, but it sure would be easier to just press a button.
I have made a few notes in cookbooks, but otherwise don't really see the note taking as a thing I will use much.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Andra said:


> Initial impressions - LOVE the larger screen. It's really lovely to have a larger e-ink screen instead of reading on one of my tablets. The interface is still annoying, but what is impossible on a smaller screen is not quite as bad on the larger screen. The location of the power button and charging port on the left "spine" is different, but it means I can put it on a stand and not worry about pressing the button.
> The Amazon case is a joke. I got the premium leather cover as part of a bundle when I ordered the Scribe with my trade-in discount - price was $92.58. It is definitely not worth even half of that price. It's hard to describe, but the case is a little larger around the edges than the Scribe, so when you hold it you are rolling up the edge. There is no stand; the instructions say you can fold the cover and use it as a stand. I must be doing something wrong because mine won't stay supported by the folded up cover. The loop for the pen is on the bottom of the front flap. It feels awkward and may be contributing to my folding issue since I leave the pen in place unless I am using it. It is only held in place with 4 magnets - one on each corner - and just reading in bed last night I managed to knock it loose. I spent way too much on this Kindle to keep it in a case that doesn't really protect it. I have ordered a different case that will be here next week and am keeping it in a tablet sleeve until then. The Amazon case is going back.
> I think they missed an opportunity to put buttons on the left-hand edge for those of us who like them. The device is a little too wide to hold in one hand and successfully turn pages with the same hand consistently. I hope that is user error and will improve in time, but it sure would be easier to just press a button.
> I have made a few notes in cookbooks, but otherwise don't really see the note taking as a thing I will use much.


I fussed with that cover also trying to make it stand, and finally goggled something about how to use. It is not like other cases in that you fold it back so the two short segments form a triangle, and the long segment with the pen holder lies flat against the back of the rigid part of the case and holds magnetically, in the middle of the case. Actually works quite well.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> I fussed with that cover also trying to make it stand, and finally goggled something about how to use. It is not like other cases in that you fold it back so the two short segments form a triangle, and the long segment with the pen holder lies flat against the back of the rigid part of the case and holds magnetically, in the middle of the case. Actually works quite well.


I also googled and tried that so it must be user error. Thanks for verifying. Glad to hear it works for some people.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Andra said:


> I have made a few notes in cookbooks, but otherwise don't really see the note taking as a thing I will use much.


I don't imagine I'll have much use for notes in books, though there are occasions when the book doesn't have the x-ray feature and there are a lot of characters that it might be useful just to make a note of who they all are. Trouble with that is, it kind of throws you out of the story if you have to stop and make a note. I'll have to see how that idea works out.

As for the notebooks feature, I think I'll probably have more use for that and have already used it for a few things. For example, I usually write notes to myself as reminders on post-its which I then lose, so I tried setting up a to-do list of things I've been meaning to get to for weeks and doing that I managed to clear it in two days. Not sure if that's because it's more efficient or because I just wanted to be able to tick them off so I had an excuse to play with my new toy!

Btw, does anyone know if it's possible to insert a page into a notebook, between existing pages?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra .... concur about the case .... I'm not happy with it at all. I may return it. Haven't decided yet.

jkingrph ... thanks for that insight. It will help with the standing, but still not thrilled about the 'hang over' aspect.

Linda ... I was really hoping I could just 'jot in the margins' of a book, but that's not really how it works. Which makes sense, when I think about it, because you can change the margins. 

Still REALLY like the size for the newspaper.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Ann, I agree about the "hang over" aspect of the pen holder. I think they could have made the cover a little longer, and put a pen loop inside in the hinge area.

I like the size for reading books, which will be what it is primarily used for.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My Scribe arrived today. It is definitely larger and will be good for reading. I've taken a photo with my Oasis, same font face, font size, bold setting, brightness and warmth to show how much more reading before requiring page turning the Scribe offers. The Scribe has too large a bottom margin. I did not take a photo but in Library view using grid setting where the Oasis displays 6 covers the Scribe displays 12 and in list view the Scribe shows 8 titles to the Oasis 5.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

query-- is it as big as the DX was?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> query-- is it as big as the DX was?


Bigger.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And it's better balanced. The DX was bottom-heavy with the keyboard all scrunched at the bottom.
I am not sure the Scribe needs such a large bezel on the left side (well, you can turn it around, so it's either I guess). 
But it is nice to hold.
I have not figured out how to hold it left-handed and still use my left to turn pages. I wish they would let you adjust the tap zones - that way I could tap closer to the side where I hold it to go forward. Or just add buttons!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

BUTTONS!!!!!! With that wide bezel it's a no-brainer. Better to have them and let them be ignored than not have them and leave many (most?) people missing them.

Turns out the bottom margin is fine. Apparently the specific page in the photo had something going on as other pages have a small bottom margin.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Andra said:


> Or just add buttons!


Wash your mouth out with soap!  

Seriously, this button thing is a bit like Vegemite - you either love them or hate them. I suppose I could put up with them if you could disable them, like you can with the haptic ones on the Voyage - which is a fair compromise. 

I always feel like I'm in the minority here not liking physical buttons, yet Amazon have chosen to do away with them except for the Oasis. I'd be interested to know what their feedback is in general - or if they even take any notice of it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: buttons -- I'm actually ambivalent. Don't mind 'em. Don't mind when there aren't any.

I will say: I do like them on the Oasis which is my "Bedtime Reader". When it's cold it's nice to be able to be completely under the covers and still be able to turn the page without bringing your hand out.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I like them because that's what I started with. And it seems easier to me to just press a button to move a page. 
I really liked the haptic ones on the Voyage - pretty sure that was my favorite Kindle all the way around. I really liked the power button on the back.

Really it boils down to options. Amazon should let us do more customizing instead of trying to force everyone into a single mold.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

My first Kindle was the KK. I had for 6 or 7 years. Then it was the PW3 for a other 6 or 7 years. I always thought the button fans were a little OTT. Then I got my beloved Oasis. Just being able to use it one handed, no making the L shape with my pinkie, no bottom right corner stuck into my palm, just a thumb resting lightly on the button and a micro-motion to turn the page. I am now an OTT button lover.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: buttons -- I'm actually ambivalent. Don't mind 'em. Don't mind when there aren't any.
> 
> I will say: I do like them on the Oasis which is my "Bedtime Reader". When it's cold it's nice to be able to be completely under the covers and still be able to turn the page without bringing your hand out.


 I bought a nice little device a year or so ago, it lets me turn the pages of the kindle with a remote. Works really nice when i prop the kindle up in bed and want to stay completely under the covers, my current kindles don’t have page buttons. Looks like it’s currently unavailable but you might keep an eye out. 









Amazon.com: SYUKUYU RF Remote Control Page Turner for Kindle Reading Ipad Surface Comics, iPhone Android Tablets Reading Novels Taking Photos : Electronics


Buy SYUKUYU RF Remote Control Page Turner for Kindle Reading Ipad Surface Comics, iPhone Android Tablets Reading Novels Taking Photos: Tablet Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crisandria said:


> I bought a nice little device a year or so ago, it lets me turn the pages of the kindle with a remote. Works really nice when i prop the kindle up in bed and want to stay completely under the covers, my current kindles don’t have page buttons. Looks like it’s currently unavailable but you might keep an eye out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's available in the UK - but at £25.99 I think it's a bit too expensive unless you have a real issue with turning the page the normal way. Handy thing to have though, if needed.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

About buttons — I love them!

I’m tempted by the Scribe for the large screen to read on, but I would be much more tempted if it had page turn buttons.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> About buttons — I love them!
> 
> I’m tempted by the Scribe for the large screen to read on, but I would be much more tempted if it had page turn buttons.


I'm really enjoying reading on the large screen. Only half as much page turning, if that. Definitely a winner in that aspect. And definitely a fail on Amazon for not including buttons. Also for not making the margin area exempt from page turning on the narrow side. It is far too easy to turn (sometimes several) pages when holding with one hand on the narrow side. So far the only complaint, other than no buttons.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LDB said:


> I'm really enjoying reading on the large screen. Only half as much page turning, if that. Definitely a winner in that aspect. And definitely a fail on Amazon for not including buttons. Also for not making the margin area exempt from page turning on the narrow side. *It is far too easy to turn (sometimes several) pages when holding with one hand on the narrow side.* So far the only complaint, other than no buttons.


Now that's so weird to me because that's what happens to me when there *are* buttons on the bezel. I don't have any trouble keeping my fingers off the screen when I hold a Kindle by the bezel, but if there are buttons there I'm accidentally hitting them and turning the page all the time. 

No buttons mean I can hold it wherever I like and have a whole side of the screen I can touch to turn the page. Buttons mean not only that there's an area of the bezel I have to avoid holding but also when I want to turn the page I have to hit a specific spot. I don't dislike the buttons per se, I'm just don't think there's a practical way to position them that wouldn't cause me a problem. I think they came closest with the early models where the buttons were more like flaps right at the side, leaving the bezel mostly free to be held. I also don't mind the haptic buttons on the Voyage as they can be disabled.

I suppose it's inevitable with so many users that there will be many different but equally valid points of view. Hopefully, Amazon will continue to have at least one model with each option to keep us all happy!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish page turn buttons were an option we could choose to have or not.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Now that's so weird to me because that's what happens to me when there *are* buttons on the bezel. I don't have any trouble keeping my fingers off the screen when I hold a Kindle by the bezel, but if there are buttons there I'm accidentally hitting them and turning the page all the time.
> 
> No buttons mean I can hold it wherever I like and have a whole side of the screen I can touch to turn the page. Buttons mean not only that there's an area of the bezel I have to avoid holding but also when I want to turn the page I have to hit a specific spot. I don't dislike the buttons per se, I'm just don't think there's a practical way to position them that wouldn't cause me a problem. I think they came closest with the early models where the buttons were more like flaps right at the side, leaving the bezel mostly free to be held. I also don't mind the haptic buttons on the Voyage as they can be disabled.
> 
> I suppose it's inevitable with so many users that there will be many different but equally valid points of view. Hopefully, Amazon will continue to have at least one model with each option to keep us all happy!


To be fair, my issue is more when I am moving room to room or otherwise holding/carrying rather than straight out reading. While reading I can manage to keep my grip on the quite narrow margin and not turn pages, mostly. I turned half a dozen pages walking through the house though. 

I've never had a problem with my Oasis of hitting the buttons unintentionally, knock on wood. In an ideal world the buttons would be present and include an on/off function. Also, the touch/turn portion of the screen would be only the area covered by text. That would give additional margin on the skinny side and eliminate the hold/carry problem. 

And finally they can get smarter like Kobo and offer more options for page turn zones like both horizontal and vertical screen split as well as 50/50 and 70/30 options.

One of these days they'll commission one of us to advise them on an actually perfect Kindle. Yeah, right, and we'll win back to back lotto jackpots too.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my scribe on the 5th of Dec. The cover a couple of days earlier... I meant to write about that here on the forum but got very busy with the holidays and everything... Not too much to say anyway though... the scribe is great. Love the size, love the case, love the pen!! Miss the oasis for its compact size and buttons but I have switched back and forth a few times from scribe to oasis and back again. No real complaints... Happy New Years to all!!!



Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------

